

Call Yourself A Hacker, Lose Your 4th Amendment Rights - SloughFeg
http://www.digitalbond.com/blog/2013/10/22/call-yourself-a-hacker-lose-your-4th-amendment-rights/

======
NAFV_P
This would all have been avoided if he had written "jr yvxr unpxvat guvatf naq
qba’g jnag gb fgbc" on his website instead.

